# Lootboxen: 2K ruft Spieler auf, Regierung wegen Lootkisten-Sperre zu kontaktieren



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Lootboxen: 2K ruft Spieler auf, Regierung wegen Lootkisten-Sperre zu kontaktieren*

						Wenn es nach dem Willen von Publisher 2K ginge, dann würden die Spieler von NBA 2K gegen die Lootkisten-Sperre in Belgien vorgehen. Der Publisher sah sich durch die in Belgien neu durchgesetzte Regelung gegen Lootboxen gezwungen, diese aus dem Spiel zu entfernen - und wandte sich an die Spielergemeinde, die doch bitte die Regierungsvertreter kontaktieren sollen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Lootboxen: 2K ruft Spieler auf, Regierung wegen Lootkisten-Sperre zu kontaktieren*


----------



## Desrupt0r (4. September 2018)

Wir möchten doch nur euer Geld haben da unser Spiel genau so programmiert ist um euch möglichst viel davon aus der Tasche zu ziehen! Los, rennt zu den Regierungsvertretern und setzt euch gegen eine Sperre ein, die euch vor so einer ******* schützen soll!


----------



## Ripcord (4. September 2018)

Als nächstes fordern Casinobesitzer Minderjährige auf sich bei Regierungsvertreter zu beschweren um in die Casinos zu kommen...  Die haben das nicht umsonst verboten.


----------



## RavionHD (4. September 2018)

Hab zuerst gedacht das sei ein Satireartikel...


----------



## Palmdale (4. September 2018)

Hm, der 1. April is irgendwie heut net. Sind die noch ganz knusper? Eigentlich an Dreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten...


----------



## Zsinj (4. September 2018)

Ich fordere alle auf ein solches Verbot auch bei uns zu fordern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Als nächstes fordern Casinobesitzer Minderjährige auf sich bei Regierungsvertreter zu beschweren um in die Casinos zu kommen...  Die haben das nicht umsonst verboten.



Nur sind Casinos für Volljährige nach wie vor erlaubt. 

Zum Thema: 

Warum nicht? Das der Gesetzgeber Minderjährige vor sowas schützt, ist ok, aber ein Volljähriger der meint sein Geld auszugeben, sollte das tun, wie ihm lustig ist.


----------



## Desrupt0r (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur sind Casinos für Volljährige nach wie vor erlaubt.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> Warum nicht? Das der Gesetzgeber Minderjährige vor sowas schützt, ist ok, aber ein Volljähriger der meint sein Geld auszugeben, sollte das tun, wie ihm lustig ist.



Warum nicht? Damit Spiele eventuell wieder so entwickelt werden wie es eigentlich vorgesehen ist, mit guten DLCs und Addons - und nicht indem man wie es momentan ist die Hälfte des Spaßes wie neue Waffen, Skins und in dem Fall Spieler hinter eine Paywall steckt. Früher musste man noch Dinge erledigen um solche Sachen freizuschalten, heutzutage ist es ein Feature wenn es in einem Spiel mal keine Lootboxen gibt und das ist traurig.

Ich kann 2K schon verstehen, die werden jetzt einen Heidenspaß daran haben das ganze Spiel für ein Land anders zu programmieren. Oder sie manipulieren ihre Kunden einfach indem Sie von ihnen fordern sich gegen die Regelung aufzulehnen.


----------



## pizzazz (4. September 2018)

ein fall von besonders plumpem _astroturfing_, 
eine typische masche aus den USA, bei der firmen mehr oder in diesem fall minder verdeckt die kunden dazu aufrufen, sich über eine zukünftige regelung bei ihrem abgeordneten zu beschweren und sie so zu kippen:
YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Damit Spiele eventuell wieder so entwickelt werden wie es eigentlich vorgesehen ist, mit guten DLCs und Addons - und nicht indem man wie es momentan ist die Hälfte des Spaßes wie neue Waffen, Skins und in dem Fall Spieler hinter eine Paywall steckt. Früher musste man noch Dinge erledigen um solche Sachen freizuschalten, heutzutage ist es ein Feature wenn es in einem Spiel mal keine Lootboxen gibt und das ist traurig. Ich kann 2K schon verstehen, die werden jetzt einen Heidenspaß daran haben das ganze Spiel für ein Land anders zu programmieren. Oder sie manipulieren ihre Kunden einfach indem Sie von ihnen fordern sich gegen die Regelung aufzulehnen.




Wenn man solche Spiele mit Paywalls nicht mag (und ich mag solche Spiele nicht), dann kauft man sie einfach nicht. Ich kenne diesbezüglich den Spruch „Vote with your wallet“.

Wenn der Entwickler meint, solche Spiele zu veröffentlichen, dann soll er es halt tun. Es ist mMn nicht die Aufgabe des Staates volljährige Bürger vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit zu schützen.

Beispiel: Wenn ich heute mein Hab und Gut verkaufe und mein gesamtes Geld nehme und damit in das nächste Casino gehe und alles verzocke, ist es meine eigene Dummheit.

Warum soll das bei Lootboxen und Co. anders sein? Wer Volljährig ist und meint mit seinem Geld sowas zu kaufen, soll das auch tun.


----------



## facehugger (4. September 2018)

Genau, ich ruf auch gleich mal bei Mutti Angie durch, weil ich mehr Geld von meinem Chef will

Gruß


----------



## marc383 (4. September 2018)

Wird auch Zeit das dieses System in Deutschland abgeschaft wird.


----------



## h_tobi (4. September 2018)

marc383 schrieb:


> Wird auch Zeit das dieses System in Deutschland abgeschaft wird.



1000% - signed -



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> 2K scheint hohes Vertrauen darauf zu besitzen, dass Spieler Lootboxen vielleicht doch insgeheim lieben.



 made my day


----------



## KrHome (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn der Entwickler meint, solche Spiele zu veröffentlichen, dann soll er es halt tun. Es ist mMn nicht die Aufgabe des Staates volljährige Bürger vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit zu schützen.
> 
> Beispiel: Wenn ich heute mein Hab und Gut verkaufe und mein gesamtes Geld nehme und damit in das nächste Casino gehe und alles verzocke, ist es meine eigene Dummheit.
> 
> Warum soll das bei Lootboxen und Co. anders sein? Wer Volljährig ist und meint mit seinem Geld sowas zu kaufen, soll das auch tun.


Das Glücksspielgesetz sieht bestimmte regulierte Monopole für Glückspiel vor (staatl. Lotterie, Casinos...). Hinzu kommt selbstredend eine Definition was Glücksspiel überhaupt ist. So hat man in Belgien das Lootboxsystem von Battlefront 2 als unproblematisch eingestuft, das von Overwatch hingegen als Verstoß gegen das Glücksspielgesetz.

Überhaupt glaube ich kaum, dass du in einem komplett unregulierten System glücklich wirst, denn die Leute, die an Süchten zugrunde gehen, müssen mittels Steuergeldern für soziale Maßnahmen aufgefangen werden (ich arbeite in dem Bereich), denn sonst hast du direkt das nächste Problem, nämlich Beschaffungskriminalität. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du arbeitet und Steuern zahlst, also finanzierst du das mit. Möchtest du, dass das jährlich ein paar Milliarden mehr kostet als aktuell?


----------



## mnamnam (4. September 2018)

Ähm, interessant.
Der Kriminelle bittet seine Opfer, für eine Legalisierung seiner Vergehen/Verbrechen einzutreten, oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Oh ja, wohl doch wenn ich mir so manch gepostetes so ansehe. Freie Fahrt für jede Art von Abzocke und Verarschung weil das Opfer gar nicht schnallt, dass es ein Opfer ist. Scheiss auf Verantwortung gegenüber Schwächeren (auch IQ mäßig), wer was dagegen sagt wird auf Grund der "Interessenlage" überfallen und niedergemacht, bei Bedarf noch ein bisschen was von Massenvernichtungswaffen erzählt, um es besser rechtfertigen zu können. Na ja, Kinder und Frauen zu Tausenden getötet, aber heyyyy, der Umsatz stimmt. Nee echt, bin wohl schon zu alt, um das noch kapieren zu können, traurige Welt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

KrHome schrieb:


> Das Glücksspielgesetz sieht bestimmte regulierte Monopole für Glückspiel vor (staatl. Lotterie, Casinos...). Hinzu kommt selbstredend eine Definition was Glücksspiel überhaupt ist. So hat man in Belgien das Lootboxsystem von Battlefront 2 als unproblematisch eingestuft, das von Overwatch hingegen als Verstoß gegen das Glücksspielgesetz.
> 
> Überhaupt glaube ich kaum, dass du in einem komplett unregulierten System glücklich wirst, denn die Leute, die an Süchten zugrunde gehen, müssen mittels Steuergeldern für soziale Maßnahmen aufgefangen werden (ich arbeite in dem Bereich), denn sonst hast du direkt das nächste Problem, nämlich Beschaffungskriminalität.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du arbeitet und Steuern zahlst, also finanzierst du das mit. Möchtest du, dass das jährlich ein paar Milliarden mehr kostet als aktuell?



Ich wäre doch für eine Regulierung. Volljährigkeit. 

Wenn der Staat der Meinung ist, dass ein Volljähriger mit seinem Geld wirksam Geschäfte abschließen kann, dann ist es mMn nicht die Aufgabe des Staates einen mündigen Bürger vor seiner eigenen Dummheit zu beschützen.

Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten sein Geld für subjektiv „sinnlose“ Sachen zu verheizen. Warum also hier ein Eingriff von staatlicher Seite und bei der nächsten Sache nicht?

Das erscheint mit willkürlich.


----------



## SAVVYER (4. September 2018)

Wenn die belgischen Spieler schon mal dabei sind die Regierung zu kontaktieren, können die gleich darum bitten einige Betäubungsmittel zu legalisieren wie Opiate/Opioide usw.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele Gamer diese Substanzen gerne konsumieren würden. Schlecht wärs für sie trotzdem aus mehreren Gründen.

Nur weil man gerne etwas machen würde, heißt es nicht, dass es für einen gut ist oder für die anderen, da die Auswirkungen nicht immer auf eine person beschränkt sind.

Statt bessere Alternativen anzubieten, wo der Publisher und Dev-Studio weiterhin genug mit verdienen, kommen die mit so einem Haufen S***** daher. Wie erbärmlich sind diese leute eigentlich?

Die Video sind sehr zutreffend was das Thema angeht:

YouTube

YouTube


----------



## Dominicus1165 (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wäre doch für eine Regulierung. Volljährigkeit.
> 
> Wenn der Staat der Meinung ist, dass ein Volljähriger mit seinem Geld wirksam Geschäfte abschließen kann, dann ist es mMn nicht die Aufgabe des Staates einen mündigen Bürger vor seiner eigenen Dummheit zu beschützen.
> 
> ...



Weil das eine Milliarden kostet und das andere nicht. Suchtbekämpfung (egal ob Drogen oder Spiele) ist so ein Ding, was Milliarden kostet.
Andere Dinge kann man auch gar nicht verbieten, weil das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung größer als das Allgemeinwohl wäre, wie z.B. die Beschränkung von Urlaubsreisen zum Umweltschutz.
Auch Alkohol ist nicht derart beschneidbar, weil es, wie die Deutsche Autobahn, zu unserem Kulturbild zählt. Vielleicht nicht zu deinem, aber zum Gesamtdeutschen.


----------



## Torsley (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wäre doch für eine Regulierung. Volljährigkeit.
> 
> Wenn der Staat der Meinung ist, dass ein Volljähriger mit seinem Geld wirksam Geschäfte abschließen kann, dann ist es mMn nicht die Aufgabe des Staates einen mündigen Bürger vor seiner eigenen Dummheit zu beschützen.
> 
> ...



ach wäre es nicht schön wenn jetzt jemand der dir wichtig ist zb in deinem familien- oder freundeskreises  so ein problem hätte. leute die so etwas sagen wie du scheinen selten über den tellerrand zu sehen oder sehen zu wollen.


----------



## Speedbone (4. September 2018)

Genau 2K hat die richtige Einstellung. Nicht. Nachdem Motto Lootboxen sind ein Feature ....

Hoffe, dass die Lootboxengeschichte Europaweit geregelt wird und ein Verbot bzw. eine Altersbeschränkung auf 18 mit Einstufung als Glücksspiel erfolgt.
Es ist doch klar was die Firmen wollen und das ist unser Geld. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe will ich nicht noch Lootboxen kaufen um das Spiel zu komplettieren. Und fangt jetzt bitte nicht an man kann sich die Skins ja erspielen . Wenn ich für einen Skin 1 Tag brauche und das Spiel aus 600 Skins besteht ist das nicht verhältnismäßig


----------



## hotfirefox (4. September 2018)

Ich finde die Idee von 2K Klasse, dass man seinen Regierungsvertreter kontaktieren soll!
Solle ich doch glatt Mal tun und vorschlagen dem Beispiel Belgien zu folgen 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcord (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur sind Casinos für Volljährige nach wie vor erlaubt.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> Warum nicht? Das der Gesetzgeber Minderjährige vor sowas schützt, ist ok, aber ein Volljähriger der meint sein Geld auszugeben, sollte das tun, wie ihm lustig ist.



Naja, es geht ja um das Prinzip. Anders könnte ich als Belgier auch einfach in das nächstgelegende Nachbarland fahren um Lootboxen zu kaufen.


----------



## Frontline25 (4. September 2018)

Hat da jemand von der Marketing abteilung zu viel getrunken? 
Persöhnlich hoff ich das da ein Shitstorm von der Community hinterher kommt gegen den Entwickler als Lehre...

Lootboxen sind und bleiben Glücksspiel.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. September 2018)

Haben die sich bei 2K Games das Gehirn weggekifft, oder wie kommen die auf eine so absrude Idee, wie die Spieler zu bitten sich bei ihren Politikern für so einen Schund wie Lootboxen einzusetzen? 

Da weiß ich doch direkt wieder warum ich 2K Games absolut nicht mehr leiden kann, neben dem Umstand das sie die Sid Meier-Spiele mit jedem Teil mehr kaputt machen, indem sie sie mehr an den Mainstream (oder Müllstream trifft es eigentlich ehr) anpassen, ist das wohl mit das unsympatischste was sie bis jetzt verbrochen haben.


----------



## Asuramaru (4. September 2018)

Wie währe es mit einer Unterschriften Sammlung mit eienn brief der gegen Lootboxen ist,damit würgen wir 2K dan auch noch einen rein .

Kann mal jemand eine Petition erstellen gegen Lootboxen.


----------



## Ripcord (4. September 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Wie währe es mit einer Unterschriften Sammlung mit eienn brief der gegen Lootboxen ist,damit würgen wir 2K dan auch noch einen rein .
> 
> Kann mal jemand eine Petition erstellen gegen Lootboxen.



Lass dir noch ein paar Monate Zeit. Die sind derzeit völlig ausgelastet mit der Zeitumstellung...


----------



## Grendizer (4. September 2018)

Ich zitier mal Waldi aus "Spaceballs" :" Sind die denn total blääääd?"


----------



## Magera (4. September 2018)

Ich begrüße das, und würde es mir für Deutschland auch wünschen.
Vor allem, da gerade im Falle 2K Games, die erworbenen Lootboxen einfach fast pflicht sind, da man sonst im Spiel nicht wirklich vorwärts kommt.
Da sollte 2K Lieber 5 euro für das Spiel an sich mehr verlangen und uns dann mit einem Fertigen Spiel beglücken und uns in Ruhe lassen.

Ich erinnere nur mal an das Mafia 3 disaster..


----------



## TeKila (5. September 2018)

Also ich wäre definitiv dafür, dass 2k zusätzlich eine Crowdfunding Kampagne startet, um gerichtlich gegen den Beschluß vorgehen können


----------



## Kondar (5. September 2018)

> Lootboxen: 2K ruft Spieler auf, Regierung wegen Lootkisten-Sperre zu kontaktieren


Finde ich gut.
Werde ich machen und sagen das die Sperre inc. hohe Geldstrafen ein gutes Mittel sind.


----------



## scorplord (5. September 2018)

Also eigentlich existiert ja zu jedem Thema auch nahezu jede Meinung aber ich habe wirklich noch nie wen sagen gehört er mag Lootboxen


----------



## slasher (5. September 2018)

Naja, wenn die umsonst und kostenlos sind, sehe ich das sogar Positiv, aber kostenlos ist ja ein böses Wort bei einigen Publishern.

Daher sehe ich diese Anfrage schon als fast unverschämt.

"Bitte sagt euren Politikern, dass wir euch für Schund, der sonst kein Platz im Spiel hat, wieder freigegeben werden soll um euch die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen!"


----------



## Farning (5. September 2018)

"Libba Heer Abgeordneta, 
Isch finde nisch gut, das meine Freunde in Amerika Lootbox kaufen dürfe um, (wenn glicklich), Griene-Mietze-von-Maverick-69 zu bekommen fir scheene aussehen in Cutscene von Toorjubel, un isch darf das in diese Land nisch. Bin isch voll diskriminirt. Ändere Gesetz sons isch wähle aldenative protestbardei."

Liebe Griesse, Farning, 2K Fan Boy.


----------



## major_tom403 (5. September 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Ich erinnere nur mal an das Mafia 3 disaster..



Äh, welches Desaster?
Ich zock es nämlich grad..

Ich bin ja wirklich glücklich, dass sich viele für Selbstbestimmung aussprechen. Ich denke aber nicht dass Selbstbestimmung bei der Frage ob Glücksspiel erlaubt oder verboten sein soll beginnt.
Der moderne Mensch wird seit kleinauf konditioniert, sei es Werbung, sei es Schule oder Religion.

Selbstbestimmung ist mMn gar nicht mehr (so einfach) möglich, da hier Konzerninteressen sich vor moralische Interessen stellen. Selbstbestimmung, oder zumindest der Versuch sollte bei seinem täglichen Schaffen beginnen, in dem man sich von der konsumgesteuerten unterbewussten Fremdbestimmung befreit.

Solange Unternehmen einem vormachen dürfen, dass dies und jenes für ein erfülltes (gaming-)Leben notwendig ist, bedarf es eine staatliche Regulierung, die hie und da einschränkend eingreift


----------



## empy (5. September 2018)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass die Lootboxengeschichte Europaweit geregelt wird und ein  Verbot bzw. eine Altersbeschränkung auf 18 mit Einstufung als  Glücksspiel erfolgt.
> Es ist doch klar was die Firmen wollen und das ist unser Geld. Wenn ich  ein Spiel kaufe will ich nicht noch Lootboxen kaufen um das Spiel zu  komplettieren. Und fangt jetzt bitte nicht an man kann sich die Skins ja  erspielen . Wenn ich für einen Skin 1 Tag brauche und das Spiel aus 600  Skins besteht ist das nicht verhältnismäßig



Diese Regelung wäre doch genau richtig. Wenn es als Glücksspiel eingestuft wird, ist es halt ab 18 und dann kann sich der Publisher entscheiden, wie er das handhaben will. Wenn dann ein Volljähriger nicht damit klarkommt, dass er nicht alle Cosmetics in einem Spiel hat und deswegen Haus und Hof verballert, braucht er halt genauso Hilfe wie ein anderer Spielsüchtiger.


----------



## major_tom403 (5. September 2018)

Naja wie bereits vorhin jemand erwähnt hat, gibt es beim Glücksspiel strenge Grenzen. Unter anderem Bedarf es eine Lizenz. Wird diese nicht erteilt, ist das Glücksspiel illegal

Es wäre zu fragen wie eine entsprechende Kontrolle des Alters, welche verlässlich ist um Minderjährige zu schützen implementiert werden soll?


----------



## empy (5. September 2018)

major_tom403 schrieb:


> Es wäre zu fragen wie eine entsprechende Kontrolle des Alters, welche verlässlich ist um Minderjährige zu schützen implementiert werden soll?



Kein Verkauf von Spielen mit entsprechenden Modellen an Jugendliche mehr. Ist natürlich nicht wasserdicht, aber Mittel und Wege wird es immer geben. Weiterhin kann man diesbezüglich aufklären. Das könnte man zum Beispiel mit einer Steuer auf die Einnahmen durch Mikrotransaktionen finanzieren. Und es gibt ja auch noch die Eltern.


----------



## major_tom403 (5. September 2018)

empy schrieb:


> Kein Verkauf von Spielen mit entsprechenden Modellen an Jugendliche mehr. Ist natürlich nicht wasserdicht, aber Mittel und Wege wird es immer geben. Weiterhin kann man diesbezüglich aufklären. Das könnte man zum Beispiel mit einer Steuer auf die Einnahmen durch Mikrotransaktionen finanzieren. Und es gibt ja auch noch die Eltern.



Klingt soweit nicht unvernünftig, ich denke mir nur dass gerade bei Online Käufen die Alterslegitimation etwas schwierig wird und Steuern zahlen solche unternehmen schon jetzt zu wenig, da werden die sicher einen Weg finden, wie sie diese Abgaben auch umgehen (3. Anbieter implementieren der auf Virgin Island angesiedelt ist, etc).
Klar, selbst der beste Schutz hilft nichts, wenn man weiß wie man ihn umgeht - Der Jugend zuliebe, Verbot von dieser Art Glücksspiel


----------



## Farning (5. September 2018)

Ich hab übrigens gerade "Mittelerde, Schatten des Krieges" beendet. Geiles Spiel. 
Hab es mir gekauft, NACHDEM der ganze Lootbox Müll rausgepatched war. Das ist Abstimmung mit dem Geldbeutel.


----------



## empy (5. September 2018)

major_tom403 schrieb:


> Klingt soweit nicht unvernünftig, ich denke mir nur dass gerade bei Online Käufen die Alterslegitimation etwas schwierig wird und Steuern zahlen solche unternehmen schon jetzt zu wenig, da werden die sicher einen Weg finden, wie sie diese Abgaben auch umgehen (3. Anbieter implementieren der auf Virgin Island angesiedelt ist, etc).
> Klar, selbst der beste Schutz hilft nichts, wenn man weiß wie man ihn umgeht - Der Jugend zuliebe, Verbot von dieser Art Glücksspiel



Dann kann es solche Spiele eben nur bei Händlern oder Plattformen geben, die das gesetzeskonform umsetzen. Das mit den Steuern ist halt noch mal ein ganz anderes Thema, da müsste überhaupt mal durchgegriffen werden.

Bei deinem letzten Satz bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich ihn richtig verstehe, aber wenn du das so meinst, dass man diese Art des Glücksspiels aus Jugendschutzgründen generell verbieten sollte, würde ich zu bedenken geben, dass man mit so einer Argumentation ein Riesenfass aufmachen kann, weil das für so ziemlich alles gilt, was jugendschutzrelevant ist. Ich finde da gäbe es dann wesentlich kritischere Sachen, wo man anfangen könnte.


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. September 2018)

scorplord schrieb:


> Also eigentlich existiert ja zu jedem Thema auch nahezu jede Meinung aber ich habe wirklich noch nie wen sagen gehört er mag Lootboxen



Einen kenne ich: Kaaruzo


----------



## tris0x (6. September 2018)

Hab dazu eigentlich nichts anderes zu sagen als: **** Lootboxen

und ein kleines "ooooh, gehen euch gewinne verloren? oooooooooh"

ist doch nichts anderes als schlechte Satire.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. September 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Einen kenne ich: Kaaruzo



Ich gucke kurz auf Seite 1 dieses Threads und finde folgenden Beitrag von mir.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man solche Spiele mit Paywalls nicht mag (und ich mag solche Spiele nicht), dann kauft man sie einfach nicht. Ich kenne diesbezüglich den Spruch „Vote with your wallet“.



Also wie kommt man darauf, dass ich Lootboxen mag?


----------



## phila_delphia (12. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich gucke kurz auf Seite 1 dieses Threads und finde folgenden Beitrag [siehe auch unten] von mir. Also wie kommt man darauf, dass ich Lootboxen mag?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man solche Spiele mit Paywalls nicht mag  (und ich mag solche Spiele nicht), dann kauft man sie einfach nicht. Ich  kenne diesbezüglich den Spruch „Vote with your wallet“.
> 
> Wenn der Entwickler meint, solche Spiele zu veröffentlichen, dann soll  er es halt tun. Es ist mMn nicht die Aufgabe des Staates volljährige  Bürger vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit zu schützen.
> 
> ...



Vorneweg: Mir ist es grundsätzlich witklich Latte, ob Du persönlich Lootboxen magst, oder nicht. Dies gesagt merke ich an:

Dein Beitrag sagt nur aus, dass derjenige der Lootboxen nicht mag sie nicht zu kaufen braucht. Das muss noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass Du selbst sie nicht magst.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2018)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Vorneweg: Mir ist es grundsätzlich witklich Latte, ob Du persönlich Lootboxen magst, oder nicht. Dies gesagt merke ich an:
> 
> Dein Beitrag sagt nur aus, dass derjenige der Lootboxen nicht mag sie nicht zu kaufen braucht. Das muss noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass Du selbst sie nicht magst.
> 
> ...



Hast du auch gelesen, was in der Klammer steht?


----------



## Magera (16. September 2018)

Dafu.
NBA2k19 ist ja auch mal wieder ein witz vor dem Herrn. zumindest wenn man mal so die User Rewievs liest.

Aber bitte, eigentlich mag ich ja die NBA2k teile, werde wohl aber vorerst auf NBA2k19 verzichten.


----------

